# Garage refurbishment?



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

When houses are built these days little attention is paid to the garage. And that's true of mine. Whilst it's a useful space nothing has been done to it since the house was built in the mid nineties. It's an integral, single garage with half the internal walls as brick, and the other half as breeze block. It has power and water though and that's about it. I've thought about getting it redone - floor/walls/cabinets/benches etc. as I'll never use it for a car. This really isn't something I could do myself - I'm both lacking in skills and time to be frank. Are there any companies, in the NW area, that can do this sort of work? I don't want anything too major, just tarting up and made more practical really. Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

pxr5 said:


> When houses are built these days little attention is paid to the garage. And that's true of mine. Whilst it's a useful space nothing has been done to it since the house was built in the mid nineties. It's an integral, single garage with half the internal walls as brick, and the other half as breeze block. It has power and water though and that's about it. I've thought about getting it redone - floor/walls/cabinets/benches etc. as I'll never use it for a car. This really isn't something I could do myself - I'm both lacking in skills and time to be frank. Are there any companies, in the NW area, that can do this sort of work? I don't want anything too major, just tarting up and made more practical really. Any recommendations? Thanks.


You probably wanted to stick this in the garage section as it's quite active in there, I'm sure a mod will move it for you mate.


----------

